# My Experience with Manzanita.com



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I recently ordered some manzanita wood from Manzanita.com, after seeing so many different successful aquascapes using the branchy sandblasted pieces. I have to commend Rich O'Brien and the Manzanita Burlworks staff for selecting top notch pieces and providing great communication over the telephone. Upon calling them, Rich described the two packages commonly available for aquarium usage a $30 package and a larger $70 package, both excluding shipping charges. He explained the price difference was because they had two boxes available, and the larger box would hold a lot more pieces and be subjected to higher prices, and shipping charges. 

He also explained that he and 3-4 person staff are always quite busy with orders. They package, sandblast, design and customize each of their customer's orders themselves. This explains why my previous emails and inquiries were never answered, as this small staff seems to be busy packing orders. Therefore, reaching Manzanita Burlworks is best via telephone. If no one picks up, be patient and try again later. Eventually you’ll get a hold of Rich and have your ordered place in 10 minutes. 

Anyways, after taking down a description of what types of wood pieces I wanted (branchy, forks, no sawed off pieces, length, etc.) I decided on getting the larger package to have a variety of pieces to work with. He took down my credit card information, and promised to have it out within a week.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Less than two weeks after our conversation, a 20 lb, approximately 3x4 foot box was waiting outside my door. This box was so big you probably could squeeze in and sit in it!









_Super sized Box_


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

_Sample shot of Manzanita Sandblasted Pieces_ _(colors are actually more gray then above)_

As you can tell, I'm very happy with my purchase. I would recommend purchasing manzanita wood from Manzanita Burlworks.

-John N.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd like to second John's experiences. Rich was enormously helpful, but the only way to reach him is to keep calling until you catch him. It did take a couple of phone calls to actually get the package "on the way", but he hand-picked a few pieces and actually measured their dimensions while I was on the phone with him.

You can see my 180g journal for a look at the pieces he sent. One of them is a large burl that will be a centerpiece for the tank. The $70 package is enormous. This would be perfect for a club or group order if intended for smaller tanks.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Sinking it, and releasing the Tannins*

Had some time to soak the wood. Though after the two days, the wood sank completely by itself, I still have to wait three to four weeks for the tannins to completely be released from what I've heard. No biggie, the wood looks still great!










-John N.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

You're not alone, John...I have had nothing but great quality and service with Rich and Manzanita.com I always call and talk to him personally when ordering. Just so he know what I expect, and he always delivers.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

so there aren't any problems with sinking? That's been my biggest frustration, finding a piece that sinks.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I have had a piece or two not sink very well. It soaked for months and it would kinda hover a bit. Not sink down. I just weighted it with a rock. No big deal.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

chiahead said:


> I have had a piece or two not sink very well. It soaked for months and it would kinda hover a bit. Not sink down. I just weighted it with a rock. No big deal.


Same.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

how much was shipping on the $70 package, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

my 30$ package was only 35$ shipped. Maybe because I am located in California too.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I believe I paid $12 for my $20 package ... $32 shipped and I got as much pieces as with a $30 package (12-13 pieces)


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Cassie said:


> how much was shipping on the $70 package, if you don't mind sharing?


Hey, do you want to split a $70 package? =)

I just need enough for two small 10 gallon tanks...

I'll send ya a PM too.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

epic, I suggest you buy their 20$ package.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

For the $70 package expect to add $15 for shipping.

I haven't had any problems with it sinking. Some of the pieces I got where very heavy, so I just stuck them on top of the other floating branches. Within 3 days the branches became waterlogged. The tannins are still being released. I threw in a powerhead to circulate the water thinking that might help speed things up. No biggy I can wait.

-John N.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Just thought that I'd add my $.02 here...

I actually *drove* out to the manzanita.com location last weekend. Let me tell you that they have some incredible looking wood out there! Rich was a really nice guy and extremely helpful - he even offered me a tour through his facility.

Though my situation was a bit different I would defintately buy from them again, whether in person or through the mail.


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

I also had a positive experience with Rich. He is a nice guy and a great contributor to the hobby...much like Robert H over at aquabotanic. They stand behind what they sell and go that extra mile.


----------

